# Dead blow hammer on knockoffs



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

I know lead works the best friend mine his lead one is gone, and I can't find mine. Going to get one off eBay there not much.

In the meanwhile I've been messing with a deadblow hammer on some knockoffs. Seems leaves marks on the knockoff but they are on there tight.

My question is a good dead blow hammer effective for knockoff wheels? I've done research all over and lots say its okay some say it's there preference while others say to IDE nothing but lead hammer. Sorry make another thread but I put rubber mallet which was wrong meant dead blow hammer..

Thanks everyone


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Chicity said:


> I know lead works the best friend mine his lead one is gone, and I can't find mine. Going to get one off eBay there not much.
> 
> In the meanwhile I've been messing with a deadblow hammer on some knockoffs. Seems leaves marks on the knockoff but they are on there tight.
> 
> ...


R U FUCKING KIDDING ME ????!!!


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

:facepalm: pfff
Yeah now try hitting ur spokes lol :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

The dead blow hammer is too solid. 
You will bend or break ears. 
Better off using a piece of 2x4 with your dead blow hammer. 
The wood will soften,and spread the power of the blow .
This method should only be used in a jam. 
If you run 2 ear knock off I suggest getting a knock off remover tool sold by dayton or custom made for sale on layitlow. Never have to use a hammer again


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

Why not just stick with what's been known to work?


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Im not the one in question my wheels are on.. My hammer garbage though.. I was messing with the deadblow on 2 prong take them off my car and it was leaving marks.. I agree have use wood. The other set is 3 bar i grease them ive been doing this since the90s my hammer went bad.. Ive read people say dead blow was ecent figured I check here though.. Just get one off ebay I guess I sell and buy on there daily rather go the store get one.. Lead hammers hard to find though even in big citys


----------



## Mark707 (Jan 25, 2013)

What about using a rubber mallet on dome knockoffs with their hex tool? I just don't have access to the use of a lead hammer at the moment. I dont think I will damage the dome or anything using the tool or will I? This will be my first time changing knockoffs.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

manu samoa said:


> The dead blow hammer is too solid.
> You will bend or break ears.
> Better off using a piece of 2x4 with your dead blow hammer.
> The wood will soften,and spread the power of the blow .
> ...


This quote is perfect. I used a plastic dead blow for th elongest no knicks or drawbacks just ghetto, and I DRIVE my cars unlike most forum jockeys that be on here but safest way, break down spend $25 and get a k/o hammer. I'v eheard "the tool" works very good no more hammers knicks and broken ears but have never tried it personally.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Mark707 said:


> What about using a rubber mallet on dome knockoffs with their hex tool? I just don't have access to the use of a lead hammer at the moment. I dont think I will damage the dome or anything using the tool or will I? This will be my first time changing knockoffs.


It may work 1 mile or 100 but I KNOW that rubber mallet doesn't get thos ewheels quite tight enough, I've seen em back off or strip the teeth/grooves from ppl using a rubber mallet.


----------



## Mark707 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lowridingmike said:


> It may work 1 mile or 100 but I KNOW that rubber mallet doesn't get thos ewheels quite tight enough, I've seen em back off or strip the teeth/grooves from ppl using a rubber mallet.


So scratch the mallet and get the hard plastic dead blow hammer. Seen some at Autozone for like $5 - $10.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Mark707 said:


> So scratch the mallet and get the hard plastic dead blow hammer. Seen some at Autozone for like $5 - $10.


Get you a $25 k/o mallet from cool cars. use plastic dead blow Worse case scenario. It WILL get em tight enough, used one forever, my godfather who's been lowridng 20 yrs used one all these years and still used the same one today on his 14x7's on his long bed chevy work truck we've pulled cars and went out of town a few times in.. lolz anybody calls bs I got pics. lmao


----------



## Mark707 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lowridingmike said:


> Get you a $25 k/o mallet from cool cars. use plastic dead blow Worse case scenario. It WILL get em tight enough, used one forever, my godfather who's been lowridng 20 yrs used one all these years and still used the same one today on his 14x7's on his long bed chevy work truck we've pulled cars and went out of town a few times in.. lolz anybody calls bs I got pics. lmao


I dont have time anytime soon to drive to Louisville to get one and I'm too impatient to wait to get my new wheels on by ordering one online. I'm thinkin plastic dead blow to get the old K/O's off and new ones on for the time being. I'll get the lead hammer here soon thou with in a month. Just make sure I don't drive out too far from home the time being.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Instead of writing a whole dairy on the interwebs just handle it. What a waste of a click. I want my 30 seconds back. :facepalm:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Lead hammer vs. loosing a wheel and wrecking. 

For those domes you can use a 3 lb sledge on the tool and it'll do the same job as a lead hammer, but you'll be replacing that tool from wear n tear or when you crack it. Lead hammer will keep the tool nice and new.


----------

